
Ask HN: Where to post your product on launch day? - jonathanmv
I have been using IndieHackers, Reddit, and HackerNews to ask for feedback about my landing page.<p>I feel like I am getting close to launch day, so I would like to know in which places you recommend to post a newborn product?
======
jonathanmv
My product, [https://autenti.ca/smile](https://autenti.ca/smile) is a tool to
boost your mood that uses facial recognition to detect whether you are smiling
or not.

